# Is my dog a Plott Hound?



## ejmayes26 (Apr 11, 2011)

I think she looks just like a Plott...
Lola is 9 months old now and the pictures go from older to younger.


----------



## Pareeeee (Sep 29, 2009)

Looks quite a bit like one. Here's an image of a Plott hound I found for you to look at....









Also this might be helpful: http://www.akc.org/breeds/plott/


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Her ears look a little small. But she is gorgeous.


----------



## ejmayes26 (Apr 11, 2011)

I thought her ears looked a little small as well...

and thank you  I think she's stunning but I'm biased.


----------



## JessCowgirl88 (Mar 15, 2011)

awwww what a cutie!!!! i would say she looks just like one if not at least half


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I kinda see some Great Dane in her. . .how big is she?


----------



## ejmayes26 (Apr 11, 2011)

Willowy said:


> I kinda see some Great Dane in her. . .how big is she?


I've had a few people tell me that because of certain features but I've always figured that she'd be much taller if she were... 

She's 9 months old and probably around 55 lbs... She's probably around 30 inches tall at the top of her head. It's been around a month since I've weighed/measured her so that's just a guess.


----------



## vanessalane (Apr 8, 2011)

The Plott Hound is a medium-sized, powerful, muscular dog. The skull is moderately flat with well fitted skin. The muzzle is moderately long with flews that make it look square. The lips and nose are black. The prominent eyes are brown or hazel with black eye rims. The hanging ears are broad-set, and medium in length. The long tail is set below the topline. The strong feet have webbed toes. The coat is short, smooth, fine and glossy. While most Plott coats are single from time to time a double coat can occur. Coat colors include any shade of brindle, solid black, brindle with black saddle, black with brindle trim, and a rare buckskin. There may be some white around the chest and feet.

I hope this information is helpful for you !!!!!!!


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

vanessalane said:


> The Plott Hound is a medium-sized, powerful, muscular dog. The skull is moderately flat with well fitted skin. The muzzle is moderately long with flews that make it look square. The lips and nose are black. The prominent eyes are brown or hazel with black eye rims. The hanging ears are broad-set, and medium in length. The long tail is set below the topline. The strong feet have webbed toes. The coat is short, smooth, fine and glossy. While most Plott coats are single from time to time a double coat can occur. Coat colors include any shade of brindle, solid black, brindle with black saddle, black with brindle trim, and a rare buckskin. There may be some white around the chest and feet.I hope this information is helpful for you !!!!!!!


Nice copy and paste. It's usually considered good manners to cite the source when you do that.

Yes, I'd say you have a Plott hound there. You're in for an adventure for sure.


----------



## IWlover (Sep 4, 2009)

Sure looks at least half to me. Here's a pic of my Plott Hound:


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

looks alot like a Plott to me, she is stunning!


----------



## ejmayes26 (Apr 11, 2011)

vanessalane said:


> The Plott Hound is a medium-sized, powerful, muscular dog. The skull is moderately flat with well fitted skin. The muzzle is moderately long with flews that make it look square. The lips and nose are black. The prominent eyes are brown or hazel with black eye rims. The hanging ears are broad-set, and medium in length. The long tail is set below the topline. The strong feet have webbed toes. The coat is short, smooth, fine and glossy. While most Plott coats are single from time to time a double coat can occur. Coat colors include any shade of brindle, solid black, brindle with black saddle, black with brindle trim, and a rare buckskin. There may be some white around the chest and feet.
> 
> I hope this information is helpful for you !!!!!!!



Although I definately know all the basic information about the Plott, I appreciate your response  (It's not too difficult to google the information)

I wanted to ask people who are around that type of dog what they thought because I look at her differently than other people would.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Here's one of my favorite articles about the Plott hound.

http://www.slate.com/id/2184281/


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

your pup looks _almost _exactly like my girl Bryna! except that she's not a plott at all... her mother was a PB Boxer, and her father was a mystery mutt (with a slim-none chance of being a plott hound.)

(awkward body shot of Bryna)


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Those long, long legs and tummy tuck don't say Plott to me. They say...Greyhound? Am I crazy?


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

FilleBelle said:


> Those long, long legs and tummy tuck don't say Plott to me. They say...Greyhound? Am I crazy?


You might not be. Did you see how narrow the pups face is in pic 4?


----------



## TheBearCat (Jun 5, 2010)

I was thinking of some kind of sighthound mix as well.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

I see Greyhound x Great Dane, myself, but I would definitely believe you if you told me that was a Plott.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Does she howl? Plott hounds have an unnerving, high-pitched howl.


----------



## ejmayes26 (Apr 11, 2011)

RonE said:


> Does she howl? Plott hounds have an unnerving, high-pitched howl.


You know I have never heard her howl before. I've played videos of other dogs howling but she doesn't do it. I got a video of her barking but... I wonder if there was a way I could get her to howl...? I'm going to guess that if it's in her nature she probably would have already done it.






http://www.youtube.com/user/ejmayes26


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I'd say, if she is a Plott, you wouldn't have to coax her. They are pretty vocal.

Plots are pretty rare in some parts of the country and common in others - mostly in the south. Wisconsin has Plotts because people here hunt bears. I can't imagine why.


----------



## IWlover (Sep 4, 2009)

I got my Plott by total happenstance. She was a stray from some tiny county in Virginia and she was going to be put down very soon. I just happened to be looking at the rec. pets. dogs newsgroup (I didn't usually check-in there very much) and someone had posted a last-ditch plea for her. The woman said that people down there breed them and so if one gets lost they don't try too hard to find them, cause there's always another one coming up. 

Anyway I met this woman halfway (I'm in Maryland), picked-up the dog and drove home. She was a really, really sweet dog with people and other dogs, but hell-on-wheels with anything she considered prey. A totally serious hunting dog. And as for her howl--I always called it baying. She would stick her nose to the ground and start baying like crazy when she smelled something to chase or follow.

Here she is with my then-wolfhound, Lear:


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

> She was a really, really sweet dog with people and other dogs, but hell-on-wheels with anything she considered prey.


This is a perfect description of the breed. And a Plott will consider anything from a sparrow to a bear to be prey. Butterflies are not entirely off-limits, either.


----------



## IWlover (Sep 4, 2009)

When I first got her, I didn't know how prey-driven they were until, on the first day, it was obvious that if she caught one of my cats (indoors-only) she would kill them on the spot. So, it took a lot of management and training and my Maine ****'s mellow temperament to finally get her to realize that our cats were off-limits. So Lily (the Plott) and Claire eventually became good friends (it took a good 6 months at least).


----------



## Alliesmith (Dec 6, 2020)

ejmayes26 said:


> I think she looks just like a Plott...
> Lola is 9 months old now and the pictures go from older to younger.


We recently got a rescue dog and were told she is a Plott. Looks exactly like yours!


ejmayes26 said:


> I think she looks just like a Plott...
> Lola is 9 months old now and the pictures go from older to younger.


we recently adopted our dog and we’re told she’s a plott. Looks identical to yours.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

Cute dog! But this thread is nine years old, and most participants are no longer on this forum. I'm closing this one now, but please feel free to make another thread about your pup!


----------

